# Objekte Multiplizieren



## Tutorialistibus (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo !

Ich möchte gerne aus einem einzelnen Objekt mehrere machen die nicht unbedingt gleich aussehen. Im genauen geht es um eine Quadratische verpackung die an einer Wand angelehnt ist, diese wand ist weißer putz sollte also recht neutral sein damit man das beim ausschneiden des objekts nicht sieht. Mein Photoshop neigt dazu beim auswahlwerkzeug das automatisch erkennt den rand meist nicht mitzunehmen dadurch habe ich immer verschmierte ränder.

Die wand hat noch eine fußleiste auf der grauer teppisch ist, diese müsste dann auch nicht sonderlich schwer zu übernehmen sein. Da auf den Kartongs druck ist welcher das Objekt darin darstellt wäre natürlich eine horizotnale spiegelung optimal um den anschein zu erwecken das die 2. oder 3. kopie eben ein real existentes produkt ist.

Hat da jemand eine idee wie man vorgehen könnte? Das Produkt das verfielfältigt werden soll ist noch nicht da, daher kann ich das auch nicht hochladen. Ich würde das ganze dann aber einfach per 4eck werkzeug so auswählen das noch etwas mehr als nur der karton ausgewählt ist und das ganze dann duplizeiren und nebendran ziehen. Ich vermute aber stark, so wie ich es aus erfahrungen kenne das dann einzelne teile der wand / fußleisten / teppisch musterung nicht zum rest passen udn wenn ich dann den ebenenmodus auf z.B Multiplizeiren setze wird der Karton wohl etwas bleicher / heller als der andere wodurch man dann erkennt das es geshopp'ed ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ehrlich gesagt hab ich nicht verstanden was du erreichen möchtest. Ich habe grad so ein nebulöses Bild vor meinem inneren Auge und kann nicht sagen ob es das ist was du erreichen willst.

Also irgendwie musst du mir das nochmal näher bringen, eventuell mit Testbildern.



> Mein Photoshop neigt dazu beim auswahlwerkzeug das automatisch erkennt den rand meist nicht mitzunehmen dadurch habe ich immer verschmierte ränder.


Welche PS Version nutzt du und kann es sein das du eine automatische weiche Auswahlkante hast?
Inwiefern erkennt das Auswahlwerkzeug den was automatisch. kann sein das ich eine neue Funktion von CS6 noch nicht mitbekommen habe.

Auch hier wäre ein Screenshot des Effektes und der Optionen des Werkzeuges gut.

Grüße


----------



## Tutorialistibus (21. Juli 2013)

Ich melde mich dann tendenziell morgen noch einmal wenn ich mich dransetze und der vermutete fall eintritt.


----------



## DexXxtrin (22. Juli 2013)

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe, möchtest du eine Verpackung an der Wand freistellen und dann vermehrfacht daneben einfügen?!
Nur das mit der Spieglung hab ich jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden...

Nach meine Verständnis ist das Problem das Freistellen?!
Wenn es einen Rechteckige Kartonverpackung ist, sollte das Freistellen von Hand eigentlich gut klappen.
Du hast alles gerade Kanten und kannst so eigentlich einfach freistellen.


----------



## mzeem (30. Juli 2013)

DexXxtrin hat gesagt.:


> Nach meine Verständnis ist das Problem das Freistellen?!
> Wenn es einen Rechteckige Kartonverpackung ist, sollte das Freistellen von Hand eigentlich gut klappen.
> Du hast alles gerade Kanten und kannst so eigentlich einfach freistellen.



So sehe ich das auch! Und in dem Fall benutze ich zum Beispiel meistens das Polygon-Lasso-Werkzeug 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Grüße


----------

